# Can I use this dirt in my soon to be 5.5 gallon NPT



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

So I went to home depot to get some dirt and this was the only one thta was the closest to organic I could find. Can I use this in my tank or is it possibly hazardous to my fish' health.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

It's hard to say. Most folks use an organic potting MIX rather than soil. Most often named product is Miracle Gro Organic Potting Mix.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the "wetting agent" troubles me.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

The problem was this was the only soil they had without fertilizers and manure, and I thought you couldn't use mix...If anything I can go back today and exchange it. Just so I know what things should I avoid in the mix? Ex. Manure, Fertilizers, etc.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not against trying it, I've had success withdifferent types of souls and potting mixes and before. try it on a smaller scale.. say a jar. Plant well with fast growing stemsadd pest snails as a safety checker, and test the params after a week. make sure the Jar has a 6500k lighting...

do some research on the wetting agent, if it's non toxic, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

test tank sounds like a good idea but if you are trying to achieve better results faster, exchange for the miracle gro organic. Cutting any variable out is always good for the solution! If you try the test tank and fail, you will lose a week or two and still have to go buy another soil.....


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Top soil should be fine as long as it has no fertilizers added. You could even use the soil in your back yard if you wanted. Again you don't want any added chemicals or fertilizers. You don't have to use miracle grow based potting soil.

Read Oldfishlady's sticky on soil based tanks and it will give you all the info you need in setting up your tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you do change this out to miracle grow, you need miracle grow organic potting SOIL. Not mix. But it's not necessary, you could use anything organic as long as its top or potting soil and not mix. 
What you have now looks good other than the wetting agent, I'd do some research on it unless you don't have any issues running back to the store.


----------



## Virto (Nov 30, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> If you do change this out to miracle grow, you need miracle grow organic potting SOIL. Not mix.


Potting MIX is fine.

I use MG organic potting mix and it's fish safe. Dustin from Aquaticjungles / FishtankTV uses it as well and it's used frequently by folks at plantedtank.net.

Just soak it good and long or you'll end up with plenty of suspended crud even after capping. I've had nothing but excellent luck with it.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I looked and this was the only other soil I could find....if need be I can make the journey to an Armstrong nursery that's a little farther away...























































Can I use this or is the other better? If neither is an ok option I can make the trip but only if it is necessary...I just can't keep dragging my parents from place to place but if these two are toxic to fish then its a given that the trip will happen. Also if you are answering PLEASE only answer if you are experienced or know or at least can confirm the response, I apologize but I really can't wrap my head around all these conflicting answers, Thank You.

-Paul O


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Also if you have used either of these in npt's and fish were not poisoned or harmed please state that as it would be monumentally usefull to my question. Just to make sure would I ideally want tue organic choice miracle gro organic SOIL or MIX?!!


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Never mind I just read on a different forum how these both have TONS of fertilizer...errghh :evil:... I will make the trip to Armstrong tomorrow and hopefully they'll have the organic stuff but which am I getting? Organic potting mix or soil?


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I used Miracle Grow ORGANIC Potting mix in my tank, the orange bag. 








I've seen others on here using that too, my NPT has only been set up a week but I have some plant growth already. Thinking that's a good sign.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

tried and true seems to always win Good Luck!


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you carbon kid, is that the soil you are using in that funky 29 gallon tank of yours? I looked at a few pics and it looks amazing and maybe just a little bit jealous . Well now the fun will be finding a place that sells this stuff :-(.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

No, the 29 gallon has eco-complete. This 5.5 gallon (August's tank) has the miracle grow organic potting mix capped with Petco black sand:








I got my potting mix at Home Depot. I know I've seen it at Walmart before too, so they probably have it pretty much everywhere. Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

PaulO said:


> Never mind I just read on a different forum how these both have TONS of fertilizer...errghh :evil:... I will make the trip to Armstrong tomorrow and hopefully they'll have the organic stuff but which am I getting? Organic potting mix or soil?


You can use either the potting mix or top soil as long as it doesn't have fertilizer in it. I am using top soil... some use potting mix. As long as you set up the NPT correctly it shouldn't matter.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I have been spending the past 30 minutes on the phone and computer and miracle grow organic potting soil and mix have turned up squat. However I did talk to an Armstrong garden that was farther away than the one before (closer Armstrong shut down). The lady recommended these soils but I don't know if i can use any of them (god it's such a pain too find these things, 1st world problem ).

http://www.ebstone.org/12_bonsai.php

http://www.ebstone.org/12_cactus.php

http://www.ebstone.org/12_african.php

Could I use any of these and if so which would be the best nutrition for my plants. Thanks 

-Paul O

P.S. I already checked Walmart and home Depot...I even called my Lowes. The only people that have organic soils are the Armstrong gardens that is over 7 miles from where I live :/. I just need a confirmation on at least one of these soils so we don't wast time and gas.


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe you are making it a little more complicated than you need to, but I know when you want to do everything right. My lowes only had ONE organic soil as it is winter time.
it is ORGANIC and that is all I cared about. MY most important task was to get the right lighting and the right plants.... I'm on my third week and everything is growing allot !!!! I got the fish, snail, and shrimp, plants , and set it all up one evening !!
Followed the exact directions OLF gave...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep  all you need to worry about is capping it and planting it properly and also giving it proper lighting. Im using topsoil mixed with potting mix from my garden. I never really cared, especially since I'm setting up my tank in Australia and there is no such thing as miracle gro here anyway...

So this is my tank right now...


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well like you guys said I was making this WAY too complicated....so yesterday I returned the miracle gro fert soil and just used the earth-gro. It didn't list any ferts or manure, I also took a whiff and smelt nothing but soggy composted wood and dirt. I also asked my mom to see if she could smell something which she didn't, she grew up on a farm and I swear her smell is like a bloodhound. Anyway I ended up pouring dirt, capping, and planting yesterday. I'll post some pictures sometime today.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes I fell into the baby betta craze...


















Tank


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

oh I like the red sand  looks very pretty and natural (especially for me.. it reminds me of the Red River that seperates TX and OK lol!)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

very nice! look into getting s couple more plants


----------

